# What are the best precision screwdriver tools for watches



## joyee_dd4 (May 12, 2016)

I am looking for screwdriver precision, researched the inet and no found, do you have recommendation ones and what’s your experience with them?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Most of my tools are Bergeon.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Bergeon. They are not cheap but excellent quality that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

Mike and Nokie gave you great advice. The Bergeons have great steel in the tips and are easily replaceable if you bugger one up. If you plan on changing straps and such with your watches, buy the best tools you can afford. One slip with a cheapie screwdriver and you have a scratched case or bracelet. No Bueno!! Jmho
Kevin


----------



## joyee_dd4 (May 12, 2016)

Streetboss said:


> Mike and Nokie gave you great advice. The Bergeons have great steel in the tips and are easily replaceable if you bugger one up. If you plan on changing straps and such with your watches, buy the best tools you can afford. One slip with a cheapie screwdriver and you have a scratched case or bracelet. No Bueno!! Jmho
> Kevin


hi,streetboss,your advice is great help of me.i will check on bergeons and find one for my use.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

The "engineer" brand available on amazon are good stuff at a reasonable price.


----------



## blues47 (Nov 5, 2015)

joyee_dd4 said:


> I am looking for screwdriver precision, researched the inet and no found, do you have recommendation ones and what's your experience with them?


After years of using a New England Mixed Dinner of screwdrivers from a bunch of different companies I bought a set of Horotec screwdrivers last year. They are very, very good. I specially like the micro ball bearing in the screwdriver head, they turn so smoothly that you almost wonder if you're really turning the screw. They're not cheap, but not quite Bergeon prices.

blues


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

When it comes to watchmaking tools I always think "the more expensive the better".

I used to have a set of basic tools for bracelet resizing, strap changing, battery replacing... that I bought from eBay, over the time most of those items are rusted, twisted or broken.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Bergeon's are so-so...

Check Horia, VOH or Horotec.


----------



## dtrain (Feb 29, 2016)

Esslinger offers best shipping, tax option. I recommend getting only the sizes you need, not a set. Start with the 1.00mm, with the drum barrel. Best,
D


----------

